# Yo quiero aprender a reparar Motherboard



## yordeynisgh (Mar 9, 2013)

Hola a todos los foreros.

Disculpen si he buscado poco dentro del foro. Necesito saber como reparar Motherboard, que debo saber, en fin: pasos a seguir para detectar problemas y saber que hacer cuando un board deja de funcionar.

sería interesante.

esto es lo único que he encontrado, buenísimo:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/codigos-beep-error-motherboards-significado-9731/

se me han roto dos placas y no se que hacer con ellas. y cuestan acá un montón.



P.D.: no me recomienden Buscar en Google, Les recuerdo que no tengo acceso a Internet Total, Solo a algunos Website, por eso les pido ayuda. 

Gracias!!


----------



## tiago (Mar 10, 2013)

Hola @yordeynisgh
Primero debes entender un poco cómo funcionan. Dime que modelos tienes y voy a intentar conseguir los diagramas de bloques para que veas su arquitectura.

Saludos.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Mar 16, 2013)

por ejemplo, la placa que tengo ahora es un G41M-P26

la anterior fue una board P5VMD2, pero bueno, esa ya no la tengo en mis manos, no sabía que se podía reparar..

Esto no solo lo quiero para mi, sino para todo el mundo que quiera reparar su MotherBoard que no tenga todas las posibilidades económicas de cambíar su placa cada vez que quiera.

ahora si pueden o si puedes tiago saber de cualquier board, o con G41M-P26, puedes empezar a poner ejemplos, pero si colocas una imágen creo que a lo mejor podemos entender y así desarrollar algo Interesante para reparar placasbases.

gracias.


----------



## SantyUY (Mar 17, 2013)

Yo tengo entendido, que las placas no son tan reparables como tu piensas. Podrás conocer la falla pero nose si tanto como repararla en muchos de los casos.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 17, 2013)

tiago dijo:


> Hola @yordeynisgh
> Primero debes entender un poco cómo funcionan. Dime que modelos tienes y voy a intentar conseguir los diagramas de bloques para que veas su arquitectura.
> 
> Saludos.


 
J*d** tiago... ¿Es que ha comenzado la Santa Inquisición de nuevo por allá?

¿O solo es el aniversario de Cancerberes? Te pregunto porqué tus post aparencen incendiados.

Yordeynisgh, solo algunas cositas son viables de reparación en una MB. Recuerdo que anduviste tratando de reparar unos monitores CRT y no sé si lograste concretar esa meta. Las MB son, no menos de 100 veces o más, más complicadas de reparar.
Como te han anunciado ya, no son tan reparables. Por demás y lamentablemente, si por acá, en esta tierra de gracia es casi imposible adquirir partes para recambio de una MB y, como bién dices, siquiera el acceso a la información necesaria te es viable, imagínate tratar de conseguir alguna parte por allá en Cuba.

De las cosas que se pueden cambiar fácil tenemos: CPU, Memorias RAM, Bios (si es que lo consigues), Fuente de Poder, tarjetas PCI y otras.

Cosas susceptibles de reparación: Fuentes de poder adicionales internas, Fuente de Poder General, cambio de Capacitores electrolíticos, cambio de conectores, sistema de respaldo del CMOS, sustitución de fusibles, y algunos otros.

Para reparar estos pocos elementos, deberás hacerte de un cierto instrumental con el cual deberás ir haciendo prácticas suficientes a fin de obtener la experiencia suficiente en su uso y además, deberás leer, leer, leer y aprender, aprender, aprender, como te indico Tiago, a fin de conocer cómo funciona cada cosa y son un montón.

No vayas a andar por ahí soñando con encontrar diagramas o manuales de servicio relacionados con MBs. Ve practicando haciendo retro-ingeniería concentrándote en secciones específicas a fin de rescatar los diagramas de esas partes que serán sujetas de reparación.

Adelante pues que el camino es largo.

Hay varios hilos relacionados en este foro. Te sugiero los recorras de punta a punta que, en ellos, hay mucha información útil.

Saludos:


----------



## Scooter (Mar 17, 2013)

Básicamente se puede hacer un reflow, regrabar la BIOS y rezar.
Cambiar CPU yo no le llamaría reparar mb y cambiaruna tarjeta pco, menos


----------



## yordeynisgh (Mar 17, 2013)

SantyUY dijo:


> Yo tengo entendido, que las placas no son tan reparables como tu piensas. Podrás conocer la falla pero nose si tanto como repararla en muchos de los casos.



Estoy contigo con ese comentario, abajo te explico más



mcrven dijo:


> Yordeynisgh, solo algunas cositas son viables de reparación en una MB. Recuerdo que anduviste tratando de reparar unos monitores CRT y no sé si lograste concretar esa meta.



Cumplida, monitor trabajando al 100% y creo que lo deposite en el post, que esta trabajando de maravilla, gracias a los foreros.




mcrven dijo:


> Las MB son, no menos de 100 veces o más, más complicadas de reparar.
> 
> No vayas a andar por ahí soñando con encontrar diagramas o manuales de servicio relacionados con MBs. Ve practicando haciendo retro-ingeniería concentrándote en secciones específicas a fin de rescatar los diagramas de esas partes que serán sujetas de reparación.
> 
> ...



No quiero soñar, quiero aprender, "leer leer leer" como dice mcrven, pero ahi es donde está la cosa, ¿qué leo? es lo que me interesa, estoy haciendome de una biblioteca digital de electrónica y cada día aprendo más leyendo y mucho de ellos gracias a los foreros.

Lo otro, por la instrumental, hay que pensar mucho en eso, es importante tenerla, lo digo y quiero saber, porque tengo de 3 a 4 meses de estudio para entrar a trabajar en una empresa, donde disponen a mi disposición toda esa "instrumental" de la que me habla mcrven, toda una estacion de trabajo, Osciloscopio, ect. y una pequeña maquina que se le conecta al MB dañadas y te deja un pequeño número, que ese número se busca en un catalogo y dice lo que esta Roto del MB. pero tengo que saber de lo que estamos hablando.

Lo de menos es para el trabajo, sino para mi conocimiento.

Gracias a todos.  mcrven si tienes lo hilos de lo que hablas en el foro a mano, pasamelos aquí, ya los leere completo.

P.D.: Me gusta estudíar mucho, pero también refresco la mente con mi hobby.


----------



## mcrven (Mar 18, 2013)

Utiliza el buscador del foro. Coloca "reparación tarjeta madre" y/o "reparación placa base".
Hay un montón de hilos para leer.

También, si te es posible, utiliza el buscador google y/o yahoo, hay michos artículos relacionados.

Saludos:


----------



## tiago (Mar 18, 2013)

mcrven dijo:


> J*d** tiago... ¿Es que ha comenzado la Santa Inquisición de nuevo por allá?
> 
> ¿O solo es el aniversario de Cancerberes? Te pregunto porqué tus post aparencen incendiados.
> Saludos:


Son las Fallas, nuestras fiestas 

Bueno en cuanto a las placas nunca está de mas intentar repararlas, (Las de portatil si se reparan en gran medida) Las de torre, puden repararse en algunos casos ... Condensadores hinchados ... Algún transistor volado ... Cambiar el codec de audio o el chip de red ... O simlemente quitarlos para que la placa arranque de nuevo y alguna otras cosas que no está de mas saberlas y si te sacan de un apuro, o te ahorran un dinero ya puedes dar por bien empleado el tiempo que has usado en aprender algo sobre ellas. En todo caso, conocer su estructura siempre es un paso hacia adelante 

Subiré los diagramas en cuanto tenga algo mas de tiempo

Saludos.


----------



## carlospm (Mar 18, 2013)

Hola yordeynis

Me llamo Carlos y soy Ing. Eléctrico, llevo varios años reparando motherboards y fuentes, no es para darte desaliento pero en caso de que detectes que la falla sea por ejemplo en el Chipset de video, que controla tambien el bus de datos del micro, necesitarias una estacion de aire soplado para poder desoldarla (recuerda que todo esto lo hace una maquina), e inclusive mas dificil conseguir un chipset g41 aqui en Cuba nuevo, mmmm, tendrías que desarmar otra board. Tienen razón en lo que dicen no se puede hacer mucho con ella pero nunca está de más intentarlo!!!!!

Buena suerte


----------



## mcrven (Mar 18, 2013)

carlospm dijo:


> Hola yordeynis
> 
> Me llamo Carlos y soy Ing. Eléctrico, llevo varios años reparando motherboards y fuentes, ... Tienen razón en lo que dicen no se puede hacer mucho con ella pero nunca está de más intentarlo!!!!!
> 
> Buena suerte



Bueno amigo... algo es algo, ahí tienes un paisano enredado en el área y está cerca tuyo.

A parte de leer y leer, tienes a alguien con experiencia cerca. Por parte de los foreros, siempre puedes contar con nosotros.


----------



## yordeynisgh (Mar 19, 2013)

Epa saludos a todos.

aquí es donde quiero llegar, saber como puedo identificar los CI dañador u otro componentes como los condensadores inchados (pues estos se ven si te detienes a mirarlos).



tiago dijo:


> ... Condensadores hinchados ... Algún transistor volado ... Cambiar el codec de audio o el chip de red ... O simlemente quitarlos para que la placa arranque de nuevo...




Pues aqui es donde quiero llegar, para así proseder a cambiarlos, pues claro 



carlospm dijo:


> ...necesitarias una estacion de aire soplado para poder desoldarla...
> ...pero nunca está de más intentarlo...




y quiero yo y muchos más, seguro que hay más por el mundo que quieren intentarlo.


Gracias!!


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 20, 2013)

Recuerda que aparte de saber y conocer muy bien la parte de hardware, también es (casi) obligatorio saber la parte de software, ya que ésta es la que se encarga de "comandar" cada hardware, y si falla el software, falla el hardware, y viceversa.

Saludos.


----------



## SantyUY (Mar 20, 2013)

Tu hablas de esto.. _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLU-407160808-tarjeta-post-pci-para-diagnostico-de-motherboards-c-tablero-_JM_ 

Es una buena herramienta, pero como te lo dije. conoces el error, pero repararlo es difícil.


..

Acá tienes un ejemplo de una placa, la cual seria "Sencilla" de reparar. 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLU-407902723-mother-pc-chips-812-nueva-_JM_

Pero la cual no sirve, ya que le tendrías que agregar una Tarjeta de Audio y otra de vídeo y otra con usb, ya que lo único que viene integrado en ella es el chip de vídeo.
Ademas de saber que la marca PCCHIPS NO! es para nada buena.


----------

